# how many ratties do you have



## meggybooze (Nov 3, 2007)

just wondering how many rats everyone has
i have two


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

I have two, Sugar and Cinimin . Two girls.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Only one for now, but I'll soon have two more so no more lonely ratness!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

7 at the moment

(1 rescue coming in today or tomorrow, just trying to work out transport. Once he passes QT he will either join my rats permanently or I will have him available to anyone in my area who needs a male cagemate. I really hate taking in single rats but what are ya gonna do when one needs to be rescued before it is given up as pet store drop off)


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

Three actual rats: Dax (PEW white) just celebrated her 6month birthday!
Nip & Tuck, hooded boys, are now 2 months... and when are they supposed to look like "not deded, just sleeping"? Right now they are ALWAYS moving!

I also have one sweet girl over the bridge who is with us always. Kira, Dax's "twin".


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

6.

Left to right in my sig...

Bacardi, Pernod, Guinness, Baileys, Puck, and Jack.

All boys.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

11. i love them all but i don't want to get this high a number again. 

there names are (in order of oldest to youngest):
stewart, violet, twix, tween, kakushi, sweetipie, eyes, bribery, sookie, babydoll and ink. 

bribery and stewart are both neutered boys and are loving their harem, and the harem loves them too! well, twix (size of a 5 month old) has issue when stewie (squishy male) gets his fat butt in HER ball but after she pulls him out by said butt so she can get in she's happy with him again. 

if i ever figure out photoshop i'll make a cool little siggy of them all. now i just have to find the time to figure out photoshop...


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

two squishy boys
*pokes siggy*

and one little boy at the bridge


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i have one boy...he turned 5 months on nov. 2nd


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm owned by 8 . The only one not on my signature yet is Lily, my black berk.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 5


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

15 o.o

Girls; Lily, Niki, Jennie & Kitty (all sisters) Max, Daphne & Ivy, Katie and LouLou

Boys; Jake, Jack & Gus, Ben, Andy and Ritchie


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

four seemingly identical black/dk brown hoodie boys  

Jenner, Brisby, Justin and Johnathan (the Rats of NIMH!) 

::will make a signature::


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 4- Jay, Silent Bob, Sweetness, and Gwendolyn


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

4 silly fat boys....

Tempelton is the baby...i believe hes a double rex...his hair keeps falling out and coming back in patches....hes a ragga-muffin.

Ralph and Moo are brothers....(both hooded)
Ralph is the self proclaimed alpha male...he thinks he should be sporting a feather weight title belt
Moo is noisy....talks all day

Shoki is (bareback) -Ralph and Moos daddy....
hes lazy...and very very loveable with people and the other boys, hes very accepting of people and loves to be played with by anyone who wants his company.

I love them to pieces.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, yeah, and one of my roommates has three... so we have seven in this house.


----------



## Xiongmao (Oct 15, 2007)

I have nine at the moment. My rat decided to up and have babies. I plan on finding homes for all of the babies except for one or two.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

i have more now since more came in via the rescue...lets see..
we are up to 38

<faints>


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

(lucky) 13....

Scout, Eleanor, Matoska, and Bianca...these are adult females.

The rest are Scout's "kids," 

males:
Ash, Blaze, Dart, Peter Pan, and Atticus

females:
Stella, Luna, Thief, and Maggie

I just posted pics of them all, which should now be under "meet my rat"


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

38!!!!! O.O i thought my 2 was chaos

ozzy

































hyper


----------



## huntercs (Nov 3, 2007)

2 ^.^ Not sure how old they are though. Anyone know a good way to tell?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

12 boys and 2 girls.... So 14.  Although, my 3.5 year old is getting close to going to the Bridge, and my 2.5 year old is battling a horrid myco flareup that won't go away. 

[Not including the 21 rats in the rescue (though a few are looking like permanent residents), 3 of which are in foster, 1 of which is adopted but growing big enough for spaying, and there are the 4 wild mice babes that will be released in a few days.  Which is low for us. ]


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow.
you all have so many rats! xD
i have two girls, and i'd love a third, but we'll have to see what my report card looks like.
and it won't be pretty, i'll tell you that! :roll:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

mine wont be pretty either........


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got two 3 month old girls.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Four girls at the moment, three at the bridge.

Esmerelda, Beatrix and Milly at the bridge.

Doris, Pig, Peep and Parsnip right now. And Parsnip is pregnant and I'm keeping all of her girls, so who knows how many I'll have after that.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Only two at the moment  , Raisin and Oreo.

However, if I could talk my wife into it we would have twenty-two


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 9 rats at the moment, 6 girls and 3 boys. This weekend though, the boys are going to live with my boyfriend and his roommates, and will probably stay there even after my boyfriend moves out and I move in with him (they all love those boys, and the boys love them). However.. my sister's friend's rat had babies unexpectedly (stupid pet store keeping males and females together) about a month ago, three lovely girls (fortunately a small litter). I'm going to be taking them in since she can't have more than two. So after next week sometime I'll be back up to 9 again, all girls.


----------



## Ratty_Mama (Oct 29, 2007)

I have four


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't have any at the moment, but in 3 days I'm going to get 3 boys! I've never had boys before and I'm VERY exited. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ratty_Mama (Oct 29, 2007)

Boys are cute. My boys are really lovey dovey type. The love to snuggle up with me. Their very lazy though.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 34 studs and 52 breed females with untold pinkies and I keep them in a shoebox under the stairs. 

Seriously, 6 in three big cages.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

ive got 5 
lilly my little one , toxic and nymph the two trouble making sisters
and ive got two boys jack (seems to be a popular name--he got named after jack skellington from nightmare b4 xmas----) and zeek his brother who loves to wake mummy up at night by jumping round his cage at 5am lol.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Ok, so I know similar threads already exist but let's face it the number we had months ago might be really different now due to GGMR :roll: I'm just curious... a simple number will do, and I'll go first.....


9 (expecting only ONE more :roll: )


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

yeah, we have ggmr...

we had 8 girls, but ginger had to be pts last thursday, so that left us with 7.
my neighbour got a surprise litter of 4 girls and 7 boys, so...

we now have 7 girls and 2 boys...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

13 in my own clan (2 females, 11 males).

21 in my rescue (4 adopted and awaiting spays!).  (Adoptions are good right now, I like lower numbers!)


----------



## Nomadofthehills (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

2 girls: a blue and a blue hooded.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

I have 4 girls- an agoti hooded, champagne hooded, blue hooded, and a PEW.

And there are three more rats in the house- another champagne hooded, a siamese, and a black veriberk.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

Crapola: I have the same at the moment 7 girls and 2 boys. I'm more than likely adopting another girl but adopting another boy and gettin him snipped is an option! 

Kimmiekins: WOW 11 males! I thought most people with both sexes ended up with more girls. I can't imagine 11 dooopy males lumbering around a cage lol. Also is that a lower number for your rescue? How many rescue rats have you had at once? 

Nomadofthehills: that'll change  and I love your icon!


----------



## Nomadofthehills (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

Haha no it won't. I have had rats all growing up, and I have always limited it to two. The rat in my avatar was my favorite rat that I had during highschool, a himalayan name Tom Bombadil.

I'm a broke college guy, so the martin's R-670 is all I can afford right now lol. I've had this stupid cage for like 4 years haha.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

Mopy - When we started with rats, we decided to just keep males.  We have a few cages at the moment, though I *hope* to have everyone together in one cage soon. We've spayed the girls and are working on neutering all the boys. 3 down! Yep, that's a low number for the rescue. I think the highest we've had was 35. I won't go higher than that, though! Under 25 is manageable, after that, I start getting testy with people and demanding more help.  I do have a partner who, although she works 42 hours a week, helps when she can. I also have a teenager on-call to play with the rats and clean cages.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

I have three. two girls one is 1 yrs old, and the other one is 9 months old. I have one male Ira who is 1 yrs old also. Used to have another girl Tara but we had to put her to sleep.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

45 at the moment...and 2 foster girls I am socializing


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

I have 7 boys and two girls.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

lilspaz: 45! wow, that's a lot. when i had the 29 rats way back that was far more then enough for me. how do you do it? 

personally i am mommy to 10 rats right now and auntie to 3. so i have 13 in the house right now, but after christmas when my neices go to their mommy i'll only have the 10. i'm going to miss the babies though. Sookie has been here for a while and Brisby, though we only got her a couple of days ago is a riot. she decided to be a boob rat tonight and fell asleep in my shirt, underneath my breast. of course this got Peaches to do it as well which is fine as she's still a baby too but then Bribery, who's male and coming up to a year old wanted to squeeze in too... i looked very lumpy... 

as much as i love everyone though i think i want to get down in numbers. i'd like to only have 3 or 4 really. i find that when i had the less numbers i got to know each and every rat a whole lot more. i know all the rats i have now but some better then others and i feel like i'm missing out. its going to be hard not to go out and get more rats when they start to pass though. after 3 or 4 pass i normally go out and get a couple more. it helps me cope with the passing i suppose. but knowing i have the space for more and not filling it is hard too. 

 /ramble


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

14 rats total

5 girls 9 boys


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

Four rats ..

All boys, two in one cage and the other two in another.

The oldest boys are about 8 months and are both hooded. The younger ones are about 10 weeks and 3 days, one of them a grey hooded dumbo, and the other just a hooded!

I once had a couple of girls, but found that I grew closer to the boys!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

I have 9 girls, and hopefully that'll be all for a long time! I'm forcing myself to keep the rat population in single digits at all times, no matter what... we'll see how long that lasts, especially since I'm still wanting at least one neutered male XD


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

2 and i will get 2 more next weekend or the weekend after it.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*



> Haha no it won't. I have had rats all growing up, and I have always limited it to two. The rat in my avatar was my favorite rat that I had during highschool, a himalayan name Tom Bombadil.
> 
> I'm a broke college guy, so the martin's R-670 is all I can afford right now lol. I've had this stupid cage for like 4 years haha.


wow. I'm impressed. Sometimes I think I'd have two rats still, if my accidental litter never happened, and I didn't find a local shelter. {{{wonders}}} :? 



> Mopy - When we started with rats, we decided to just keep males. Smile We have a few cages at the moment, though I *hope* to have everyone together in one cage soon. We've spayed the girls and are working on neutering all the boys. 3 down! Yep, that's a low number for the rescue. I think the highest we've had was 35. I won't go higher than that, though! Under 25 is manageable, after that, I start getting testy with people and demanding more help. Wink I do have a partner who, although she works 42 hours a week, helps when she can. I also have a teenager on-call to play with the rats and clean cages.


Good luck gettin the boys together! Are you getting a FN? (if so AWESOME LOL). On another note I've been thinking about spaying all my girls but oy the cost. Maybe I can find a good vet who charges a lot less but in a different location. My current vet (nice as she is) said spays are 200+ x 8 = vomit. They seem really loving and willing to learn at the office but the price does seem just a bit on the higher side to me. 



> 45 at the moment...and 2 foster girls I am socializing Smile


 8O WOW...........I think I'm speechless. I can't remember do you have a rescue also?  



> as much as i love everyone though i think i want to get down in numbers. i'd like to only have 3 or 4 really. i find that when i had the less numbers i got to know each and every rat a whole lot more. i know all the rats i have now but some better then others and i feel like i'm missing out. its going to be hard not to go out and get more rats when they start to pass though. after 3 or 4 pass i normally go out and get a couple more. it helps me cope with the passing i suppose. but knowing i have the space for more and not filling it is hard too.


I know what you mean twitch. I would like to get the number way down because of Dan. I think it might be better on his allergies but who knows. He loves them as much as I do though. He's actually the one who wanted to adopt a dumbo rat. I guess I was thinking that when my ratties started to pass {{{wince}}} in the far future {{{crosses fingers}}} that I would just sort of let the mischief dwindle down to one or two before I adopt another but I really wonder how I'll actually handle it all. I feel like everyone here has had to deal with the loss of a rattie already, and while I feel lucky that I haven't, it makes me nervous about my reaction. This april I will be a rat owner for one year.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

ugg I just realized I should have started a poll to get a chart. Can I still do that?


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

We only have our two girls... and no plans for more until they are gone. With two dogs, a cat, a leopard gecko, and two rats... we seem to have our hands quite full as it is trying to spend quality time with everyone everyday.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

2 girls, ozzy- fawn mismarked bareback hyper- hooded

and i just realized i already posted on like the third page  if anyone wants to delete this post they can


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?*

i can add the poll if you want, just PM me the parameters of it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



> Good luck gettin the boys together! Are you getting a FN? (if so AWESOME LOL). On another note I've been thinking about spaying all my girls but oy the cost. Maybe I can find a good vet who charges a lot less but in a different location. My current vet (nice as she is) said spays are 200+ x 8 = vomit. They seem really loving and willing to learn at the office but the price does seem just a bit on the higher side to me.


Thanks! We've gotten them all together once... But 5 of our boys were new then, and they were screamers. No reason for it, just always screamed at new situations (though probably caused by their past situation - most of our boys were adopted from Huron Valley Rat Rescue in MI). We actually already have an FN.  That'll be home to them all, minus my one boy who has a PT. Aww, I know it can be so expensive. Heck, it's a lot to do $70 for spays with our rescue/shelter discount, and I know that's a major bargain! I hope you find something a little cheaper.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

four boys, possible six (ok six) in a few days



YAY!! Another rat named Brisby!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Sigh...only 44 as of today.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Started out with two, in the process of introducing a 3rd into the mix.
It's hard NOT to get more >< 
All of them male.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



> Sigh...only 44 as of today. Crying or Very sad


I'm very sorry lilspaz

Thanks Twitch for adding the poll. It's interesting to see where people stand on the forum. Everyone should submit a poll reply. So c'mon members answer the poll!


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Just three.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

18

12 females 6 males


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I'm thinking there is hope for me yet  

I must admit I didn't think the poll would show those results. I think more members should take the poll for more accuracy! I really thought there would be a much higher percentage with more rats.


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 14. Six young men, four young ladies and four gently aged females that Ledzepgirl and I share.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have seven girls - meggsy, loco, soot, ash, cirrus, nimbus & spazz; and two boys - ****** & specks.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

as these two topics are both asking the exact same thing they have been merged


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

hummm? There was another topic asking the same thing? I'm a bit confused lol.


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I am too Mopy. But in any event..

I have 2 females - Maxie and Little Bear


----------



## Lil_treasures_Ratties (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

right now i have 5, 3 girls 2 boys...
id love to add a rex and a silkie or 2 rexies in the future, but we'll see what happens...
5 is definatly my tops right now, least untill i build my bigger cages


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

yep, there was. it was started about a week or so before this one actually, but seeing as this one had the poll i merged it into this one. i figured it'd be easier if we all answered in one spot. might be able to get a better figure on the poll that way too.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Just the 2 silly boys!


----------



## crackerjackmyrat (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have 4

Crackerjack
Billy
Violent J
Baby J


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

 well awesome then! Sorry I don't remember there being another topic exactly like this one  but good idea merging them. I am truly excited to see the results of the poll! BTW how long does it have to run still?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

i will be adding 5 boys to my mischief in early january. a friend is moving overseas for work, and no-one else will take her babies, so i said i would have them. she lives about 8 hours drive away from me, and she is going to bring them to me, complete with their cages, and about 6 months supply of dry food and blankies, and anything else she can think of that they might need to make their transition easier.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Two girls, Rem and Leaf ^^


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

the poll doesn't have a time limit


----------



## RambunctiousRatzSFL (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

We currently have 37 rats

But not all are permanent residents.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

that's good to know about the time limit.  

how many are permanent rambunctious?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Owned by 4 girls and 4 boys :>


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

2 girls


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

twenty seven. i kid you not.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

*points to her siggy*


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

Njal said:


> I have 34 studs and 52 breed females with untold pinkies and I keep them in a shoebox under the stairs.
> 
> Seriously, 6 in three big cages.


you keep PINKIES in a SHOEBOX under the stairs?!?!?!?!?!

as in, a shoebox, small, no momma, no fur?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

rat_ratscal said:


> Njal said:
> 
> 
> > I have 34 studs and 52 breed females with untold pinkies and I keep them in a shoebox under the stairs.
> ...


I think it was a joke.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> you keep PINKIES in a SHOEBOX under the stairs?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> as in, a shoebox, small, no momma, no fur?





Njal said:


> I have 34 studs and 52 breed females with untold pinkies and I keep them in a shoebox under the stairs.


^this part is a joke



Njal said:


> Seriously, 6 in three big cages.


^this part was serious


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

ok good, i almost had a heart attack there, and i was almost certain i PMed that 

that shows you my sense of humor...


----------



## PsyMushroom (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have four girls;Narancs,Tetves,DugÃ³ and RetekEgÃ©r.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Ummm...down to 43


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Well i got 3 girls...

2 himalayan dumbos

Beanie and Rattles

Then a beige hooded ((who is turning into a dove hooded lol))

Bailey..

I WANT MORE !



...




but my fiance will kill me..


lol


x


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I'm up to three now! 
But just you wait until I have a real apartment/house where I'm actually allowed pets, and will be living there for a while... heh heh, Ferret Nation, here I come!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

None...  BUT, I'm getting one tomorrow and he will be my love-muffin.


----------



## Ratters838 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Only one but she gets SO much attention from us humans.


----------



## RattyFanatic (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Thanks to a surprise from Chloe, I currently have 21 rat friends. I'm not complaining, but no one here wants pet rats and I refuse to make them food.


----------



## PsyMushroom (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have four girls now;Narancs,Tetves ,DugÃ³,RetekEgÃ©r.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

see my sig vvv


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have two boys and two girls!

Boys: Raz-ma-taz & Pip ( formally Pipsqueak)

Girls: Nani & Bug 

All majpr lovebugs!


----------



## allaina (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

2 little sisters....June Bug (because she's a cuddle bug lol) and Lilly (the scared but adventurous one)

Both Dumbo eared and both parents were Rex, plus a pretty champagne color...ill have to post pictures soon!

Oh and only 5 weeks old (as of last sunday).


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Went from 2 rats to 13 thanks to a litter of nine...and more on the way! (But I'll probably will end up with 6-8 girls--can't keep them all)


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

You guys may remember I had 9 rats, at one point but my gang didn't take to Cricket, and Dan's sister adopted her. Now I'm back at 8 ratties. I still feel the itch occasionally to adopt another rattie but I think my mischief has decided they're full.... what snots


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Had 43 rats, gained a snake bait baby, then lost 2 girls last night  sooo...42 now


----------



## foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

only 2 and i think i could only handle 1 more


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

so... for those of us with numbers changing so often... how do we change our original polling vote?

We recently took in 6 new girls & that brings my numbers up to 17


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



A1APassion said:


> so... for those of us with numbers changing so often... how do we change our original polling vote?
> 
> We recently took in 6 new girls & that brings my numbers up to 17


Just keep posting like I do.

Lost Prima last night, down to 42


----------



## calvo88 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have four!! a male called Rocky (plonkey) and three new females, not got names yet but are abso gorg champagne colour


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

JUST TWO.....


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have one rat, his name is Templeton, he is nice,playful, and smart. He is black all over exept for a white tummy and the tip of his tail is pink. I hope to get one more rat soon, although It probobly won't happen. 

ta-ta for now!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



> so... for those of us with numbers changing so often... how do we change our original polling vote?
> 
> We recently took in 6 new girls & that brings my numbers up to 17


good question. Maybe we can add another poll? The idea was to see where the forum generally stands but the final count will probably be really inaccurate due to GGMR. I think most members start with one or two then end up with many more.......or am I wrong?

How many of you have 2-3 and are COMPLETELY resisting GGMR??


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have 3 and am completely resisting GGMR because my husband dearest won't let me get anymore...  We also don't have anywhere to quarantine them currently, and I just couldn't bring in another rat and risk my girlies getting sick.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have 4, 3 squishy boys and one hyper lady.

Skunk & Moose- 11 months
Olly-7 weeks
"nonamed female"- 8 weeks


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



MopyDream44 said:


> > so... for those of us with numbers changing so often... how do we change our original polling vote?
> >
> > We recently took in 6 new girls & that brings my numbers up to 17
> 
> ...


(just to clarify) My adding numbers is not a case of GGMR... I take in surrendered pets. If young, like an oops litter, I will find homes for them. If adults, they remain with me so that they don't bounce around.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have my two girlies Lilly and Luna. How I love them So  I can't wait until quarantine is over so I can start introductions


----------



## Clark_Graham (May 28, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Can any beat 117 or more but I am a rescue. LOL Clark


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



> (just to clarify) My adding numbers is not a case of GGMR... I take in surrendered pets. If young, like an oops litter, I will find homes for them. If adults, they remain with me so that they don't bounce around.


{{smirks}} well I think you have a lil ggmr otherwise you wouldn't take ratties in . I'm only teasing. It's nice you do what you do but do you ever end up keeping any rats that come to you, or do you adopt them all out?



> I have my two girlies Lilly and Luna. How I love them So Smile I can't wait until quarantine is over so I can start introductions Very Happy


I love these names. I almost named one of my ratties Lilly and I'm a child of the Moon, so Luna is a name I'd pick.........now I can't use them  {{grumbles}}



> Can any beat 117 or more but I am a rescue. LOL Clark


8O ............................. speechless...............................


one other thing. HELP!!!!!!!!! A local rescue has DUMBO BABIES AWWWW HOW CUTE!!!!! Tell me honestly SHOULD I resist GGMR??? {{{hangs head}}} I just want to give in.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



> one other thing. HELP!!!!!!!!! A local rescue has DUMBO BABIES AWWWW HOW CUTE!!!!! Tell me honestly SHOULD I resist GGMR??? {{{hangs head}}} I just want to give in.


haha how many do you have already? If you think you have enough room and time to take care of more then go for it!!! I love dumbos! And im sure babies are 50 times cuter!


----------



## Clark_Graham (May 28, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I am doing my best to adopt out but they are coming in faster than they are going out. I do my fair share of posting local and around my regain. but it is hard job to find good homes. Clark


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

i have 15 now, with the addition of myst during the week...


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have 8 now. I adopted another rat named Cricket, and she was about 4 months old but my ENTIRE mischief decided they didn't like her, and they were overly aggressive after many failed attempts at proper introductions. Mind you, this is AFTER I successfully introduced young and hairless (lol) Wasabi to the group. That into took only a few short hours! Sigh. Cricket is now happy with Dan's sister. We went through the intro process over Christmas, and it barely took any time for them to get along famously {{grumbles}}. 

So what do I do? Do I take a risk and try to introduce another young rat (as opposed to a 4 month old) or has my mischief decided it's FULL? I do have room for another rat but technically I've only had a 50% success rate for introducing a new rat..................dilemma.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

that is a dilemma. hvae you figured out who is the king or queen of the group and the following hierarchy? if you have if you start having troubles introing again you could take your time (and it is a LONG process) and rotate the rats into the NEW rat's cage starting with the buttom rung of the ladder until you reach the queen. each rat should be with the new rat for a week. and after the first rat they should be introed in pairs with the previous rat and the new rat... 

hmm i think i may have confused even myself. ok new rat is ratA, you have 8 rats now so each rat is going to be rat1 through rat8 with rat8 being your queen and rat1 being your most submissive. 

step 1: put rat1 in ratA's cage with ratA and watch like a hawk. expect scuffles but rat1 being used to being the bottom shouldn't have too much of an issue. 

step 2: after about 4-5 days of them living happily together add rat2 in with ratA and rat1. rat2 will remember rat1 but rat1 will also now be friends with rat2. 

step 3: after another 4-5 days remove rat1 and put in rat3 leaving rat2. now rat3 will remember rat2 but rat2 will also be ratA's friend. continue doing this until its time to put in rat8.

step 4: before putting in rat8 remove all rats from ratA and put in whichever rat ratA best got along with. then add rat8. 

step 5: after a few days of rat8 living with ratA do a neutral intro again with everyone and watch closely. if there is aggression from any of the rats take out either rat8 or the other rat and add the aggressor rat. when things settle there do neutral again. if all is well put ratA in main cage by themself for about half an hour then slowly add the other rats. watch closely. expect scuffles and sulking for the first few days. but things should be able to work out. you will likely see that ratA is not LOVED by all but is tolerated by all and is LOVED by some. this is true in any large dynamic colony though so its not a big deal. 

notes: continue neutral introductions throughout on a daily basis with everyone together. this can take a very long time and you will need a cage for ratA that is big enough for 3 rats. have your vet on speed dial in case of any problems. this was the only way i was able tintro violet (lone rat who thought she was boss) and iedani (only relented to spider but otherwise considered herself boss and protector of all things foreign to the colonly). in one of the neutral intros i had to take violet into the vet to have her skin glued back together. if you do not need to go this route don't it. its very time consuming. HOWEVER it is also effective. iedani and violet were never tehbest of friends and would have scraps more then anyone else BUT they also got along and no one was hurt. all the other rats decided she was pretty cool after this as well, though previously they thought she sucked. bathing them or having them get there feet wet together i found also helped during the neutral intros. 

i just find it unlikely that each of your 8 completely disliked cricket on their own terms. when the queen is watching and the queen doesn't like the noob then i have found with my rotation method they are more likely to be aggressive towards the noob then when they are with the noob alone or with a lower standing rat that has accepted the noob and the noob. its worth a shot at least, or i think so anyway. once you find out who was the instigator on it you'll be better able to judge when and how to introduce more. afterall you won't always be at 8 but the trouble rat may be there until the very end. it needs to be figured out. 

besides, if you have room in the cage, enough love in your heart and enough money under your pillow sharing that love is never a bad thing. the residents will just have to learn that they need to share some love too.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

8O wow  It took a while but I got it 

Anyhoo I can't believe you did that twitch. A lot of what you said made more sense of my situation with Cricket. Cricket is SUPER sweet with humans but now that I look back I do get the feeling she had a very dominant personality. While Wasabi (though hyper) was more submissive, so that is perhaps why they accepted her and not Cricket. I'm hoping because the dumbo is still a baby it will work better; however, I am leery because it was terribly hard letting Cricket go to another home. I have never met a rat sooooo snuggly before. She looks soooooo happy when you pet her. {{random tangent sorry}}

{{focus}} ok so that process does seem like quite an undertaking but if i'm to understand you correctly, you want me to attempt regular introductions first then, if all else fails, go to your method?

Also should try to find a more submissive rat, and since rats seems to act differently with me than other rats how will I know for sure if they have a submissive personality?

About the hierarchy, I must admit that I'm still not entirely positive about the order. I have the two neutered males who I'm assuming are on top because they are males (can't blame animals for being sexist  ). Ostrich is def. the big poppa, and though he seems more interested in food than the bickering in the cage most of the ratties know not to mess with him. Avocado the second male (though bigger) hides under Ostrich when he's feeling a bit overwhelmed. He is a pretty timid rat but again I'm assuming he's second in command because he's a male. 

What's interesting about the boys, however, is that they didn't seem to care about the fighting between the girls and Cricket. From what I can remember they didn't seem to bother her unless she approached them but the girls would just taunt her endlessly. Plus the boys are super tolerant with Wasabi. Most of the time she can be seen snuggling with the boys but that might just be because they generate more heat.....the big lugs lol.

The girls order is super tricky. I would think the MOTHER would be in charge but I honestly think Penny is a bit lower in the order. Lela (the runt) seemed to be the greatest aggressor in both introductions but I only saw a fraction of the aggression toward Wasabi that I saw with Cricket. Lela also fights with Ostrich on occasion. It appears to me like she instigates it but it's usually just over Ostrich trying to snatch her snack. I THINK arrow is next in order for the girls but after that it gets super tricky until I get to Wasabi who is the last in the line. 

I dunno do you have any tips/tricks to help me identify the order? If I had to do the process you recommend is the order crucial or will it still work as long as I can identify the lowest and highest rats?

I could build a temp cube cage that could old three rats, if I ever find the mesh cubes. I've only found the ones with 1 inch grids. I do have enough love in my heart, and my cage has the room but only enough for 1 or two IMO. Anyhoo sorry for all the questions but I still have hopes that I may be able to rescue a baby, and I'm going over to look at them today. Decisions. Though I'll have three weeks to build a bigger cage if I need it, so I guess I don't really have to rush everything. 

Thanks Again


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

This thread has been going for a while and Iâ€™ve yet to put my 2 cents in. Soâ€¦

Four girls. 

And I swear I will NOT get any more. Really. I wont. :wink:


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

4 is my fav. number. They look adorable but you'll have to keep us updated if you get anymore


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*



MopyDream44 said:


> if i'm to understand you correctly, you want me to attempt regular introductions first then, if all else fails, go to your method?


yep, try the normal method first. its much easier then this beast of an undertaking. but if that doesn't work this should.



> Also should try to find a more submissive rat, and since rats seems to act differently with me than other rats how will I know for sure if they have a submissive personality?


i don't think you need to find a more submissive rat for your new rat if you are prepared to try my method. it work for 2 dominant rats to get along so it should work if the new rat you got was dominant too. however, if you are getting a baby, his natural place is near the bottom so won't likely try too much with the adults. adults tend to let the babies get away with more too so even if he does try it should be ok, the adults will just sit on him. 



> About the hierarchy, I must admit that I'm still not entirely positive about the order. I have the two neutered males who I'm assuming are on top because they are males (can't blame animals for being sexist  ). Ostrich is def. the big poppa, and though he seems more interested in food than the bickering in the cage most of the ratties know not to mess with him. Avocado the second male (though bigger) hides under Ostrich when he's feeling a bit overwhelmed. He is a pretty timid rat but again I'm assuming he's second in command because he's a male.


male does not mean leader. i have two males in my group of ten and it is actually my smallest rat that is queen now. before her it was kakushi who was my largest female (about the size of a small male), before her it was her aggressive mother iedani, and before her it was my fat and lazy spider, who has taken over from dust a rather energetic and happy rat, who had taken over from pocket a rather grandmotherly rat, who had taken over from lyiint. pocket was my first rat but when i introduced baby lyiint it was lyiint that became the queen. the only thing i've noticed realy is that normally but not always its the second that takes over for the queen. if you have a good leader its a bit harder to find them because they take a backseat for the most part and let the second dish out the orders. its even harder when the second is a lazy rat too. however if you have a good second that will be the one probably stopping or starting he most fights. yet there will always be one rat that the second will NEVER fight or interfere with, that will be your leader. to find your most submissive pin your rats. the one that struggles the least will be the one on the lowest rung. you'll have to closely watch the dynamics of the rest to find out where they fit, sometimes you'll just have to guess. 



> What's interesting about the boys, however, is that they didn't seem to care about the fighting between the girls and Cricket. From what I can remember they didn't seem to bother her unless she approached them but the girls would just taunt her endlessly. Plus the boys are super tolerant with Wasabi. Most of the time she can be seen snuggling with the boys but that might just be because they generate more heat.....the big lugs lol.


:lol: that's cute. however it seems to me that neither one of them are leader or second from that. who picks on wasbi the most? that one is probably a good candidate for second. 



> The girls order is super tricky. I would think the MOTHER would be in charge but I honestly think Penny is a bit lower in the order. Lela (the runt) seemed to be the greatest aggressor in both introductions but I only saw a fraction of the aggression toward Wasabi that I saw with Cricket. Lela also fights with Ostrich on occasion. It appears to me like she instigates it but it's usually just over Ostrich trying to snatch her snack. I THINK arrow is next in order for the girls but after that it gets super tricky until I get to Wasabi who is the last in the line.


it can certainly be tricky. but being a mother doesn't necessarily mean that she is ahead in the line. neither does age. it really all works on the personalties and how they interact with each other. does lela's fights get broken up by anyone or does she not pick on one rat at all? she really sounds like a good candidate for second but she may just be a trouble maker too. if her fights get broken up a lot the one doing the breaking is second but if her fights are only broken occasionally she's likely the second and the one breaking them up is likely the leader. 



> If I had to do the process you recommend is the order crucial or will it still work as long as I can identify the lowest and highest rats?


if you can figure out the entire order you'd probably have an easier time with it. but really so long as you can figure out the two top and the bottom or sure you shouldn't have much of a problem. i find it very difficult to find out the orders in between completely myself. but i had my guesses. i wasn't always right though and this is why i had the neutral intros each day to test my thoughts on hierarchy. it is also why i will double check on neutral ground before moving the noob to the main cage. i may have gotten the hierarchy wrong and so may need to go back and reintroduce someone. 



> I could build a temp cube cage that could old three rats, if I ever find the mesh cubes. I've only found the ones with 1 inch grids. I do have enough love in my heart, and my cage has the room but only enough for 1 or two IMO. Anyhoo sorry for all the questions but I still have hopes that I may be able to rescue a baby, and I'm going over to look at them today. Decisions. Though I'll have three weeks to build a bigger cage if I need it, so I guess I don't really have to rush everything.
> 
> Thanks Again


no problem with all the questions. i've only had to do this really stringently once. but i've had really accepting rats for the most part. now that i have a bully for a queen i suspect that if i were to bring more rats home now i would have to go this route again. but it does make logical sense from what i know and have read about natural rat behavior and dynamics. essentially you're using the trust the residents have for each other and the natural submissive rat and so more likely to accept a new member to build up trust for the new rat. 

if you have to go this route please document your progress so we can see how well it works. i know i trust it but like i said i only used it once. it may be able to be refined with more practice at it. please keep us posted


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Thank you so much Twitch. You've sparked my interest in rat hierarchy, and I was surprised to see you say males don't mean leader. I'll try to keep an eye on my ratties to see if I can identify the leader. I'm thinking Leela might be the second. I've noticed that Arrow always seems to run to two ratties who are fighting. I've always kinda joked that she's going to break it up and make sure everything is ok, and I've referred to her as my most serious rat. I'm starting to think that maybe she really IS breaking up the fights. I'm thinking she's the queen and Leela is second in command. 

Anyhoo. I am not going to adopt one of the babies from the rescue right now. I know more ratties will come into the rescue, and I decided to set some guidelines, so I don't adopt another 5 ratties.....if I remember correctly that's one of your suggestions . Personality is important but if I adopt every friendly rattie from a rescue I'll be in trouble, so the only realistic thing to do is set some specific standards. 

It turns out the rattie babies had dumbo in them but it wasn't really showing on the outside....unless that takes a while to so up but I don't think it does, as they were already 3 or 4 weeks. Plus the ratties were completely black, and I already have a tough time telling Penny apart from Arrow when their heads are only visible. 

I know I will adopt another rat but I'm looking for either a PEW or a pinked eyed Siamese, or a lighter colored dumbo (perhaps blue). I guess I could get more specific lol but if I hold out for a pink eyed siamese dumbo I don't think I'll ever have another rattie!


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

*skims over entire thread*

I have four girls atm. Their cage can supposedly house at least twice that, though, so I suppose we'll end up getting more if there are any female rats in need of a home. X3


Man, how do those of you that have 40-50 rats take care of them all? Where do you find the space? What about the smell? Doesn't it cost you a fortune to feed them? I mean, I have around 40 rodents, but they're like HAMSTERS and stuff...ten dwarf hamsters is pretty much nothing compared to a couple of rats.


----------



## Clark_Graham (May 28, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Almi
When you have as many as I do cage cleaning is very important and if you keep the cages clean there is little smell. That is good for the raties as well. If I can smell a cage that mean it is over do for cleaning. So the trick is to clean it before it starts to smell. It for the raties. It does cost a lot for food. My numbers really is over 100 Rates. It is wall to wall rat cages. I do have some large cages that helps but I try not to over crowd them ether. Clark.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

mopy- your very welcome. i know, its hard to follow the self-imposed stipulations but if you don't have them you'll be taking in every little rat face there is. for some people, like clark, they can do this. i however just don't have the finances or a heart strong enough to let any of the babies i find go with someone else. and i can't keep them all. however, i have found that if i don't make the stipulations very stringent, i'll find the rat matching them shortly after i place them on myself. 

almi--what ARE those flamy things???

and i'm not sure if i updated here. but i'm at 10 now. stewart, violet, twix, tween, sweetipie, bribery, eyes, babydoll, ink and smeag.


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

I have 9....which I hope won't become 10 anytime soon. I think I need an anti GGMR pill.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

Eight rats.
Six boys, two girls.
Honey (friend copied name  ), Willow, Fred, Perry, Gus, Toby, Cream, and Badger. 
I love having them all.
Not saying it's easy, of course. :lol:


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: How Many Rats Do You Have?--now with a POLL*

16 (well 26 here but rest are fosters)


----------

